# KDM bricht ab

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

eben wollte ich mich an meinem Rechner anmelden, ich sehe kdm, gebe meine Daten ein, das erste Symbol taucht auf, die nächsten fangen langsam an, durchzuschimmern und dann wird das Bild kurz schwarz, mit Cursor in der Ecke und ich sehe wieder kdm. Auf der Konsole (STRG+ALT+F1) kann ich mich aber problemlos anmelden. Auf Verdacht habe ich mal dbus und kdm neugebaut.

So sieht meine .xsession-errors aus:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gpg-agent[2394]: enabled debug flags: assuan
> 
> startkde: Starting up...
> ...

 

Das erste Symbol war anfangs auch erst mal sehr undeutlich, nach Neubauen von DBUS wurde es dann deutlicher.

Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen kann?

Grüße und vielen Dank im Voraus,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## strangerthandreams

Hast Du zufällig eine Radeon Grafikkarte in dem Rechner? Bei mir hatte ich exakt das gleiche Phänomen mit dem Radeon-Treiber. Mit dem radoenhd-Treiber hingegen läuft alles. Der radeonhd wird zwar nicht mehr weiterentwickelt, allerdings ist es bei einer älteren Grafikkarte verschmerzbar.

Den radeonhd-Treiber installierst Du mit

```
emerge x11-drivers/xf86-video-radeonhd
```

----------

## ScytheMan

@ vorposter

er nutzt allen anscheins intel:

 *Quote:*   

> kwin(2445) KWin::CompositingPrefs::detectDriverAndVersion: GL renderer is "Mesa DRI Mobile IntelÃ‚Â® GM45 Express Chipset GEM 20100328 2010Q1 " 

 

auf radeonhd würde ich trotzdem nicht setzen...

welche dienste hast du gestartet?

consolekit?

hal?

dbus?

welche version hat dein xserver?

welche kde version?Last edited by ScytheMan on Wed Sep 15, 2010 3:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hey!

Das ist eine gute Frage! Also ich habe zwar ATI-Karte, für die ist auch der normale Treiber installiert, aber (dank switcheroo) benutze ich aktiv eigentlich nur den Intel-Chip. Gibt es nicht eigentlich auch einen neuen Treiber für die ATI-Karten? Also meine Karte ist übrigens ungefähr ein Jahr alt.

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

PS.: Sorry, hab die Frage nach den Daten jetzt erst gesehen, ich gehe schnell zum Rechner und kucke nochmal nach.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo nochmal,

xorg-server ist die Version 1.9.0 und KDE ist Version 4.5.1, zumindest größtenteils.

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## ScytheMan

kannst deine posts auch ruhigen gewissens editieren.  :Wink: 

ok und wie siehts mit den diensten aus? 

was gibt rc-status aus?

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Sorry, beim ersten PS hab ich noch dran gedacht.

Laut rc-update laufen avahi, syslog-ng, cups, netmount, mysql, consolekit, xdm, acpid, hald, hdapsd, networkmanager, udev-postmount, localization, sysfs und dbus.

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## ScytheMan

gibts nen speziellen grund weshalb du xserver 1.9.0 verwendest? oder nutzt du generell ~arch?

wieso läuft hald noch, wenn du einen xserver verwendest der ihn gar nicht mehr benötigt?

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

im Laufe der Zeit haben sich so viele Einträge gesammelt, dass ich auf ~amd64 umsteigen wollte.

Das habe ich dann (aus Zeitgründen natürlich :-P) ohne Neuinstallation versucht und hier bin ich! Nein, das mit dem stückweisen Update hat eigentlich ganz gut geklappt, aber der Wechsel auf 1.9.0 kam glaub erst später.

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

P.S.: Soweit ich weiß, braucht Solid noch hal.

----------

## Josef.95

@ScytheMan

beachte das HAL nicht nur für X verendet werden kann  :Wink: 

(denk an das mounten von Laufwerken, und auch k3b benötigt HAL noch zwingend)

@Schinkencroissant

 *Schinkencroissant wrote:*   

> und KDE ist Version 4.5.1, zumindest größtenteils.

 

ist deine kde Installation den vollständig bzw konsistent in der geladenen Version verfügbar?

Ich frag nur da kde:4.5 doch afaik noch hardmasked ist, oder?

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Also ich benutze das KDE-Overlay, dann ist da noch ~amd64 und sonst nichts. kdebase-meta ist damit verfügbar, nur kdepim-meta noch nicht, habe ich aber nicht demaskiert.

Grüße!

----------

## ScytheMan

bringt ein revdep-rebuild was? bzw. preserve-libs wenn du portage 2.2 einsetzt?

ein downgrade des xservers?

xorg.conf kannst ja mal posten.

edit: kde 4.5.1 scheint probleme mit xorg-server 1.9.0 zu machen

fehler zwar komplett anders, aber könnte wohl daran liegen.

siehe:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=337055

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-844423.html

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Also revdep-rebuild hat nichts zu beanstanden. Die xorg.conf zu posten wäre schwierig, könnte ich erst später. Ein Downgrade käme natürlich in Frage, einfach emerge -av --oneshot =...xorg.server-1.8...?

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## boris64

Benutzt du eigentlich irgendwelche Desktop-Effekte?

Wenn ja, probier doch mal KDE ohne Compositing zu starten!

PS: Einfach in ~/.kde4/share/config/kwinrc unter [compositing]

die Variable "Enabled" auf "false" setzen.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hey,

ich benutze tatsächlich ein paar Effekte von KWin (natürlich nur die nützlichen :-P), aber kann das echt diese xsession-errors erklären?

Auf jeden Fall habe ich jetzt mal auf Verdacht x neu kompiliert und siehe da, in der 1.8er Version läuft es.

Hat jemand Vorschläge für die weitere Herangehensweise? Ich sollte ja nach Möglichkeit nicht ewig bei der Version bleiben, so von wegen Abschaffung von hal.

Danke an die mal wieder sehr prompte und gute Hilfe von Euch allen!

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

